# rocks under Bermuda



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

So I've taken the screwdriver/drill to the backyard bare spots. Definitely some rocks stunting the growth of my turf. The question(s) I have here is what are my options? I'm assuming I have to dig up the area(s) in question and fill it in and then sod it. Attaching the pictures of my problems. If I have to dig.. since I have an irrigation system, how deep do they usually run the PVC? How deep do I need to dig to get a semi consistent looking lawn? Tell me what to do !!


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

That sucks. I had the same thing in my back yard along the fence-line. When I leveled my lawn, I ordered screened chocolate loam for the leveling project. Before leveling, I went though the entire trouble area and would pull out rocks. I would fill the rock space with loam and put the sod back over it. Then I just included those areas in my leveling project.


----------



## Christech11 (Mar 26, 2019)

I feel your pain. Apparently the contractor felt the need to clean out the concrete truck about 10 ft off my driveway then lay sod directly over the blob. Needless to say this spot in my yard would burn about this time of year. Until I dug it up this spring i had no idea it was this big. Apx 6x8 ft x 14-16" thick.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@SwBermuda depth is often driven by frost line depth. I would assume at least 6".

You don't have to sod. Bermuda will spread and fill in, plus it ensure it all matches.


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

Christech11 said:


> I feel your pain. Apparently the contractor felt the need to clean out the concrete truck about 10 ft off my driveway then lay sod directly over the blob. Needless to say this spot in my yard would burn about this time of year. Until I dug it up this spring i had no idea it was this big. Apx 6x8 ft x 14-16" thick.


did you put the sod back in? What did you do to fill in the holes created?


----------



## Christech11 (Mar 26, 2019)

SwBermuda said:


> Christech11 said:
> 
> 
> > I feel your pain. Apparently the contractor felt the need to clean out the concrete truck about 10 ft off my driveway then lay sod directly over the blob. Needless to say this spot in my yard would burn about this time of year. Until I dug it up this spring i had no idea it was this big. Apx 6x8 ft x 14-16" thick.
> ...


Top soil and sand while putting the grass back the best I could. Now it's pretty well settled but it's still lumpy. I leveled with sand back in May but it's going to take another 2 or 3 applications to get the grade right.


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

Christech11 said:


> SwBermuda said:
> 
> 
> > Christech11 said:
> ...


Dang! The wife is going to love this. Any particular top soil?


----------



## Christech11 (Mar 26, 2019)

No just the cheap stuff from HD. My soil is like super clay so anything that is not molding clay is a step up from what's currently there.

Looking back I would use what I took out from cutting a live edge around my flower beds to fill it in. I probably have 200+ft around my beds that I have to cut away that I plan on using to fill another "hole" in my yard.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Christech11 said:


> I feel your pain. Apparently the contractor felt the need to clean out the concrete truck about 10 ft off my driveway then lay sod directly over the blob. Needless to say this spot in my yard would burn about this time of year. Until I dug it up this spring i had no idea it was this big. Apx 6x8 ft x 14-16" thick.


I was going to share that I had a 12 diameter concrete chunk in my yard from construction but it would be uninteresting to hear about now. Ha.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I recently dug up 35 separate bricks in my yard. Someone put them in the middle of the side yard for reasons I cannot begin to fathom. Plus all sorts of pieces of paving stones, etc etc.


----------



## CBStrick (Jun 26, 2019)

ktgrok said:


> I recently dug up 35 separate bricks in my yard. Someone put them in the middle of the side yard for reasons I cannot begin to fathom. Plus all sorts of pieces of paving stones, etc etc.


Holy cow! That's interesting they were underground. Maybe an old fire pit someone tore down?

The drainage pipes in my yard are too shallow in some spots. The temperature on the ground on top of the piping is SIGNIFICANTLY higher than the surrounding ground/turf. It fried a strip through my lawn over memorial day weekend (now recovered).


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

How do you find the frost line depth? I'm sitting here googling and getting a bunch of different numbers.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

CBStrick said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> > I recently dug up 35 separate bricks in my yard. Someone put them in the middle of the side yard for reasons I cannot begin to fathom. Plus all sorts of pieces of paving stones, etc etc.
> ...


It would be a weird spot for a fire pit - in the narrow side yard. I just don't know, the people were so weird that lived here before! We also have some irrigation pipe that isn't as low as it should be, so higher temp there, and actually that's where my bermuda seed germinated first.


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

Alright so I did a little recon on my spots that are thin. This is what I found.


Some fairly nice sized rocks 3in below grass.





This was a 20"x14" spot and my area that is thin is at least 15'x10'  
So my questions. 
1. How deep do I need to dig to clear the rocks?
2. When is the best time to do this?


----------



## v_eight (Jun 30, 2019)

I dug this guy up the other day.

I live in a new construction house and it appears they laid the sod over any and every thing.


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

Woo boy! I went back through some google earth history to see the previous owners laid turf straight over dirt. I've failed to mention my house literally was built on a mountain. This will be a fun project lol.


----------



## v_eight (Jun 30, 2019)

SwBermuda said:


> Woo boy! I went back through some google earth history to see the previous owners laid turf straight over dirt. I've failed to mention my house literally was built on a mountain. This will be a fun project lol.


I feel your pain! Mine was scraped down to red clay, then the sod was put down. I'm in my second growing season now and still working daily to get it where I want it to be.


----------

